# فن التعامل مع الزوج المرتبط باهله!!



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

*فن التعامل مع الزوج المرتبط باهله






*لا جدال أن من حق كل زوج أن يغرم بنفسه وأهله وكذلك الزوجة ,
 ولكن المشكله إلى أى حد يكون هذا الغرام وتأثيره على الفكر والكلام ,
 فالصورة المثالية التى يضعها اغلب الرجال في اذهانهم للمرأة هي صورة أمة واخته ومن ثم فهو دائم الربط والمقارنة بما تصنعه زوجته وأمه , 
*فعلى سبيل المثال كل امرأة تصنع الطعام بالطريقة التى تعلمتها أو تدربت عليها في بيت اهلها ومن حق الزوجان يعترض على مذاق الطعام غير الجيد , أو يحس اختلافا ما بينه ما اعتاده واحبه من طعام أمه ..*
*ومن حقه ان يطالب الزوجة بأن تتعلم فن الاتقان والجودة لكل ما تصنعة من حلويات أو اطعمه..* 
وفى هذه الحالة فالمرأة الحمقاء ستصف زوجها بأنه ابن أمه , وما كان يحق له الزواج أصلا, لأن امه دائما فى ذاكرته حية وقوية , ولكن العاقلة ستقول : << سأذهب في بعثه داخلية الي بيت اهلك لأعرف كيف يبدعون في صناعة ما تريده >>.
*وتبتسم ولا تخجل وتكتب الوصفات وتجربها في بيتها وتعاود السؤال والتجربة حتى تتقن هذا العمل.*
ايضا يجب ألا تظهر غضبها أو نفورها من اهل زوجها , أو تقول له :<< كان ألاجدر بك أن تتزوج اختك لا ان تتزوجنى أنا >>.
فهذا ما تقوله الزوجة الحمقاء , أما العاقلة فتمدح في أخت زوجها لأن الحديث اللطيف عن اهل الزوج المحببين الى نفسه سيجلو الكثير من الصدأ الموجود علي قلب الزوج ويبهجه ويجعله يلمس قرب المشاعر ما بينه وبين زوجته .
 يؤكد الدكتور رمضان حافظ على انه على كل عروسين جديدين أن يتفقا سويا على قواعد تكتب فى شكل وثيقة أو اتفاق يشمل كل ما يثري الحياة ويوفر المتعة ليحترم كل شريك شريكه ويشعره بقيمته ويقلل مخالفته وسوء معاملاته ويوقع الطرفان على الوثيقة برضاء كامل , وقد تضاف بنود جديدة وتحذف اخري المهم ان يظل النظام قائما والاحترام متواصلا.


*منقوووووول*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *فن التعامل مع الزوج المرتبط باهله
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
ماشى من حقه يعترض إنما لازم يكون بزوق شوية 
يعنى مثلا ما تكونش هى طول النهار فى المطبخ قاعدة تتفنن فى الطعام 
و بعدين لما ييجى ياكل 
تبدأ التعليقات السخيفة :
- فين أيامك يا ست الكل دا كان الواحد بيشم ريحة الأكل من على السلم 
- عارفة أختى ما فيش زيها يابختك يا يوسف " مثلا جوز أخته  " 
- إيه الوقعة السودا اللى وقعت فيها

طبعا الست لما بتسمع الكلام دا 
بتحبط جدا 
و بتحس أكتر إنها مش عايزة تبقى نسخة من أمه أو أخته 
و بالتالى مش ح تسالهم عن أى حاجة

فالزوج الذكى اللى عايز الأكل اللى كان بياكله فى بيت أمه ياكله فى بيت الزوجية 
لازم هو اللى يشكر فى أكل زوجته جدا 
يعنى مثلا يقول ::
- تعبتى نفسك يا حبيبتى عشان تعمل الأكل دا كله
- يسلم إيدك يا روحى 
- أنا عارف ما إتجوزتش من زمان ليه 

كلام من دا 

و بعدين و هى جاية تقدم الشاى
ما فيش مانع إنه يقولها :- و كمان جايباه بايدك ......خذى بالك أنا كدة حاخد على الدلع دا 
ثم  يبدأ يقولها أنا حاسس إنك زودتى الملح شوية 
و يقول بسخرية على نفسه أنا بحب أدلع شوية على مراتى ما هو أصل اللى يلاقى دلع و ما يدلعش ربنا يحاسبه

أؤكدلك إنها هى اللى ح تسأل أمه عن نوعية الأكل اللى بيحبه و إزاى بتعمله 
و ح يتصاحبوا مع بعض كمان 

الكلام اللين يصرف الغضب

​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ماشى من حقه يعترض إنما لازم يكون بزوق شوية
> يعنى مثلا ما تكونش هى طول النهار فى المطبخ قاعدة تتفنن فى الطعام
> و بعدين لما ييجى ياكل
> ...


*تماااااااااااام تاسونى
ميرسى خالص لتعليقكم الرائع والمميز..
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
*
سلام ونعمه


----------



## النهيسى (10 مايو 2011)

> *على كل عروسين جديدين أن يتفقا سويا على قواعد تكتب فى شكل وثيقة أو اتفاق يشمل كل ما يثري الحياة ويوفر المتعة ليحترم كل شريك شريكه ويشعره بقيمته ويقلل مخالفته وسوء معاملاته ويوقع الطرفان على الوثيقة برضاء كامل , وقد تضاف بنود جديدة وتحذف اخري المهم ان يظل النظام قائما والاحترام متواصلا.*​


*
شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
> الرب يباركك*​


*ميرسى يا أستاذنا
لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
ربنا يباركخدمتكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------

